# Rampage talking trash on King Mo



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2805:it-looks-like-rampage-still-has-beef-with-king-mo&catid=36:fighters

dont know why daniel cormier felt he had to get involved in this, but i love it!! i wish this black on black violence could happen in the same cage not in the twitter world :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tough talk from a guy who's 2-2 in his last 4.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Tough talk from a guy who's 2-2 in his last 4.


still the competition level is much much higher than what Mo has faced. Hats off though for beating Mousasi, although i feel hes a bit overated.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Rampage would maul King-Mo. Unless it's on a street corner I really don't ever see this fight happening.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> still the competition level is much much higher than what Mo has faced. Hats off though for beating Mousasi, although i feel hes a bit overated.


Page lost to Forrest. And Forrest sucks but back on track.

What I'm sayin is this... Rampage is not able to handle his own work load as of late... so being critical of another fighters performance at this point in his carreer is just making him look like a tool.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Page lost to Forrest. And Forrest sucks but back on track.
> 
> What I'm sayin is this... Rampage is not able to handle his own work load as of late... so being critical of another fighters performance at this point in his carreer is just making him look like a tool.


Forrest beat Shogun, and shogun is? but back on track. 

I think he has all the right to talk shit about a fighter that clearly isn't on his level. Rampage has lost to two better fights than king mo, enough said. What I think we can say is that Cormier should definitely not be sticking his neck out


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Tough talk from a guy who's 2-2 in his last 4.


Rampage would crush him and you know that. Mo has been trying to make his name off of shit talking Rampage basically since he came into MMA. Page has every right to throw him losing to a guy who wouldn't beat any top 10 UFC LHW in his face.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mo is a solid fighter who's only loss is to Feijao who is no joke. That being said I think that Rampage would beat Mo handily.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah not to mention Rampage has been in the game longer!raise01:


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> What I'm sayin is this... Rampage is not able to handle his own work load as of late... so being critical of another fighters performance at this point in his carreer is just making him look like a tool.


What's going on here isn't about how someone looks or how someone has been performing. It's about getting even with someone who did you wrong. For everything Mo said to and about Page, he certainly deserves what Page is giving back to him now (IMO). Totally justified on Page's part.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

King Mo was yapping his gums when Rampage was the man and Mo was a nobody so I think its funny. Rampage is one of the most overrated fighters in the entire sport. That said Rampage via first round knock out.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

anderton46 said:


> Forrest beat Shogun, and shogun is? but back on track.


Damn near anybody could have beaten Shogun in his condition lol @ you using the Shogun victory to boost Forrest as a fighter.

Do you think a healthy Forrest Griffin can beat a healthy Shogun?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Damn near anybody could have beaten Shogun in his condition lol @ you using the Shogun victory to boost Forrest as a fighter.
> 
> Do you think a healthy Forrest Griffin can beat a healthy Shogun?


A heathy Forrest in 2007 vs a heathy 2007 Shogun? Yup. Forrest had the edge in that he had cage experiance and the fact that he was heavily underrated at the time as a fighter. To much is made of Shoguns "injury" at the time. Griffen is a legit tough guy and has for years had a very underrated ground game (I think he is kinda getting his due here now). Forrest would would beat anyone in the strikeforce LHW division so I don't know why you discredit him so much.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Page lost to Forrest. And Forrest sucks but back on track.
> 
> What I'm sayin is this... Rampage is not able to handle his own work load as of late... so being critical of another fighters performance at this point in his carreer is just making him look like a tool.


Rival i like you so we will have this debate respectfully and not like i would with others.

Lets not play the forrst card. Rampage has beaten plenty of legit opponents and he has lost to them also. The fight with Forrest was a good fight and alot of people think Rampage won... if the scoring system was different (as in better) i would agree with them. The only reason Forrest won is because of how crappy mma's scoring is. Now on to Forrest.. he isnt the best fighter but he is legit. He fought a good fight against Rampage and came out on top. He beat Shogun who wasnt 100% but Rampage didnt seem 100% to me against Forrest either. Forrest had a very good fight with Rashad that he was winning until well he lost lol

And all of that doesnt mean a thing.

King Mo was running his mouth without being established now Rampage is giving it back to him as expected. Rampage i think we all know would maul both Mo and Rafael who i also gotta say is Legit. The other guy who responded to Rampage should shut his mouth.



anderton46 said:


> Forrest beat Shogun, and shogun is? but back on track.
> 
> I think he has all the right to talk shit about a fighter that clearly isn't on his level. Rampage has lost to two better fights than king mo, enough said. What I think we can say is that Cormier should definitely not be sticking his neck out


Cormier just wants some attention..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> . Forrest would would beat anyone in the strikeforce LHW division so I don't know why you discredit him so much.


I doubt Forrest would beat Mousasi or Feijao.



SideWays222 said:


> King Mo was running his mouth without being established now Rampage is giving it back to him as expected. Rampage i think we all know would maul both Mo and Rafael who i also gotta say is Legit. The other guy who responded to Rampage should shut his mouth.
> .


Meh, you may be right on Forrest but I still gotta stick to my opinion on him. I think he's a glorified brawler that leaves himself open too much.. I think had Shogun been at 100 Rua would have won that fight.

And Yeah I think he beat Rampage. Good game plan.

I don't see him getting past Jones, Rua, Machida, or Evans right now. And I'm not too sure in a Rampage rematch I'd call that a 50/50 fight.

I really don't see him getting past Thiago Silva or Lil Nog either. Ryan Baders heavy hands and GNP could be enough to stop him. Maybe he'll prove me wrong


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I doubt Forrest would beat Mousasi or Feijao.


Did i just get ignored :confused02: :sign04: :angry06:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gegard would destroy Forrest the guys who are going to tear apart Gegard are elite and fast strikers like Shogun, Andy, and Machida and high quality wrestlers who can pass his guard.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Did i just get ignored :confused02: :sign04: :angry06:


nah I didn't see your post.

And on another note to my response in regards to Jackson, I don't agree that he'd maul Feijao.

His boxing seems very slow now and his wrestling needs to be revamped...

He looked sluggish in his fights with Forrest, Rashad and Jardine. I think if he fought Feijao it would be a close one.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Calvacante would brutally KO Forrest. One sided affair.

Mo lost here but he's still an elite fighter, Calvacante is just that good. Plus Mo was winning before he got caught. I'm also curious to where he got injured.

Mo would beat the Rampage that showed up against Rashad very easily. You just don't show up to a fight out of shape. Rampage is barely a professional now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I doubt Forrest would beat Mousasi or Feijao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





_RIVAL_ said:


> nah I didn't see your post.
> 
> And on another note to my response in regards to Jackson, I don't agree that he'd maul Feijao.
> 
> ...


Hmm well thats your opinion and il fight to death for your right to express it!! good sir. :thumbsup:

Yeah Forrest might never beat those guys but its also hard to rule him out. I wouldnt be too surprised about him beating anyone except Machida.. for some reason that would shock me the most. But i think Rampage would knock him out this time around UNLESS the rampage vs Rashad shows up. I definitely think he would beat Feijao... id go as far as to say that King Mo has a better show against Rampage then Feijao.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

What does Forrest do better than Cavalcante?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TLC said:


> What does Forrest do better than Calvacante?


I hate when this happens lol

How does a thread on rampage/KingMo get to being about what Forrest does better then Calvacante. It always happens because its a natural progression of Arguing BUT it still seems weird to me.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Because people again, acting like just being in the UFC makes you better than your contemporaries. 

As of now, Rampage is fighting for paychecks, and Mo would beat him easier than Rashad did. Mind you, Mo takes a hell of a shot as well, so he's not going to buckle when clipped.

To say Forrest would beat everyone in the SF division is asinine at best. A guy who just went to a split decision over a completely shot Tito isn't exactly all the rave in MMA.

Cavalcante, lest we forget, was regarded as a hyper prospect at one point before pulling a Lashley. But yeah, if you think Forrest would beat Rafael, you must be implying that for some reason you think he won't show up in shape. 

Otherwise he smokes Forrest.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TLC said:


> Because people again, acting like just being in the UFC makes you better than your contemporaries.
> 
> As of now, Rampage is fighting for paychecks, and Mo would beat him easier than Rashad did. Mind you, Mo takes a hell of a shot as well, so he's not going to buckle when clipped.
> 
> ...


Well for the most part thats true. The UFC has the best fighters so your really seeing who the best is. Instead of other Companies were you maybe have a guy who looks unstoppable but has been fighting Chumps. King MO isnt anywhere near on Rampages level OR Rashads. Not sure what else you said i dont want to bother reading anymore..


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Nick Diaz, King Mo, JZ Calvan, Aoki, Alvarez, Melendez, Fedor, this list is just ridiculously long. Yeah, they are all chumps.

Dana White appreciates your blind patronage,

King Mo is twice the wrestler Rashad is. A man who lay and prayed Rampage for 15 minutes.

King Mo must not be on the level of Keith Jardine either, seeing as he was up on the scorecards before the knockdown against Rampage.

I'm guessing Mousasi isn't anywhere near their level either?

Jake Shields is though, because he signed with the UFC. He's instantly better now.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TLC said:


> Nick Diaz, King Mo, JZ Calvan, Aoki, Alvarez, Melendez, Fedor, this list is just ridiculously long. Yeah, they are all chumps.
> 
> Dana White appreciates your blind patronage,
> 
> ...


You realize that alot of the guys you just named are in different weight classes?? Not sure how much you know about MMA but if they are in different weight classes they typically will NOT fight each other. You basically proved NOTHING by naming those fighters off. Also nope.. that list ISNT ridiculously long.

Dana White DOESNT appreciate your lack of knowledge.

MMA Wrestling Rashad would tool King Mo. He layd and prayd Rampage because he couldnt stand with him. Nothing wrong with winning a fight by domination.

Keith Jardine isnt in the UFC anymore. Rampage also beat Keith Jardine while being really over-trained.

Mousasi is good but as a LHW he would be a Great B level fighter. In my opinion he would cleanly lose to any of these guys.

Rashad,Rampage,Machida,Shogun,Jon jones,Couture,Rich Franklin,Ryan Bader

Guys that im 50/50 on.

Thiago Silva,Phil Davis,Brandon Vera(40/60 -Mousasi) Steve Cantwell,Forrest Griffin,Matt Hamill,Chuck Liddel (40/60 Mousasi), Tito Ortiz

So in reality at LHW Mousasi would have an extremely tough time making an Impact. I think the wrestlers in the division would have their way with him and the strikers surely wouldn't be afraid of anything he brings. He doesnt have enough power or the size to win fights against any of the people i mentioned in the first list. The most interesting fights for Mousasi in my opinion are in the 50/50 list. I would love to see him fight Thiago Silva. Sadly if Mousasis first fight was against a average fighter like Matt Hamill i would say that his run would get stopd abruptly. There is just alot of bad match ups for him. Maybe if he could get some training in with Chael or Couture then he could start making an impact. He could also use some more muscle.

In MW Mousasi could have a good career. Still if he fought Chael Sonnen unless its a title fight i seriously doubt he could win. I dont see him submitting Chael within the first 3 and Mousasi looked pretty tired against MO so im not sure if he could hang with Chael. Vitor Belfort would most likely KO Mousasi. Yushin Okami would probably have his way with Gegard... same with Nate. Still though i can see Gegard being a healthy addition to the MW in the UFC.

Jake Shields im still not sold on because he hasnt really fought anyone. The Dan Henderson fight is a GREAT win BUT Henderson looked like he was missing his spine for that fight and he still rocked Jake. Il hold my judgment on Jake until i see how he does against constant upper competition. King MO still needs work to do.. his stand-up is pretty bad, he lacks defense and he has a hard time holding people down. I think King MO is legit as a prospect and in 2-3 years i think he WILL be in the UFC. Gegard Mousasi is also legit but was exposed by King Mo, Gegard has still alot of work to do BUT he is young so im sure he will be a huge star in the future. He either needs to drop weight classes or needs to lift some weights. Also if he permanently switched camps and trained with someone like Chael.. i can see that doing wonders for him. Even better if he switches between Team Quest/Extreme Couture and then goes to train with Black House to tighten some holes in his standup.

:bored04: :bored04: :bored04:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rampage's status is FAR BEYOND lil king mo. Quite stoked he was exposed. Garbage fighter with lay n pray technique. Garbage...

Their stable of fighters are so thin. Still entertaining though when they put on the right fights. 

Overeem vs Rogers was classic. Brawler trying to make a name in a professional sport and got his ass handed to em by a K-1 level fighter. 

I hope all the wrestlers aren't going to come in thinking they can win now. That might make the MMA world turn for the worst cuz all of the traditional martial arts would be lost. I think they'll have to limit the number of these lay n pray artists.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I doubt Forrest would beat Mousasi or Feijao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forrest will prove you wrong, he needed that confidence booster against Tito after Anderson stole his soul.



osmium said:


> Gegard would destroy Forrest the guys who are going to tear apart Gegard are elite and fast strikers like Shogun, Andy, and Machida and high quality wrestlers who can pass his guard.


Based on what? Forrest has proven pretty durable has a much better ground game and the striking is pretty even technique wise with Mousasi probably having the edge in power. Mousasi isn't that guy that will get in Forrests head and get him to brawl.


TLC said:


> Calvacante would brutally KO Forrest. One sided affair.


 How does this fight go then because Calvacante showed a good spawl against completely unset up takedowns? Forrest is a better striker technically than anybody Calvacante has fought and as long as he doesn't make it a brawl he can pick Calvacante apart. It wasn't some kind of dumb luck Forrest was UFC champion, he earned it. 



> Mo lost here but he's still an elite fighter, Calvacante is just that good. Plus Mo was winning before he got caught. I'm also curious to where he got injured.
> 
> Mo would beat the Rampage that showed up against Rashad very easily. You just don't show up to a fight out of shape. Rampage is barely a professional now.


Mo would never have gotten Rampage down the way Rashad did. Rashad used speed and explosiveness to take Rampage down and the ability to use his striking to mix things up, Mo doesn't have that kind of ability either skill wise to mix it up or that kind of athletic ability. Rampage could show up and fight Mo that out of shape because he would leave him out in the first round. I am far from a Rampage fan but the guy hits extremely hard for a LHW.



TLC said:


> What does Forrest do better than Cavalcante?


Everything except hit really hard.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Forrest's striking is garbage. He got outstruck by Jardine of all people, and took the most embarassing beating ever by Silva.

Forrest has made a career of beating fighters who come in out of shape, and of course "beating" Rampage for the title, despite getting rocked after every punch. Rashad exposed his ground game too.

Feijao is a BH fighter, you think he gets embarrased like that in sparring? He's got 10 KOs over good strikers like Antwan Britt. 

Who has Forrest ever stopped with strikes? Oh that's right nobody. He's not taking Rafael down either, and Rafael is the more accomplished pure grappler anyway.

Cavalcante KO 2


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Forrest was beating Rashad Evans up for basically 2 and a half rounds before getting sloppy with his ground defence. Rashad didn't expose anything, Forrest got sloppy, expecting to be able to take Rashad's shots. Forrest is criminally under-rated by so many people.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Forrest was beating Rashad Evans up for basically 2 and a half rounds before getting sloppy with his ground defence. Rashad didn't expose anything, Forrest got sloppy, expecting to be able to take Rashad's shots. Forrest is criminally under-rated by so many people.


He also broke his hand didnt he?? Thats why he couldn't control Rashads wrist i thought.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Forrest will show how irrelevant he is. I wonder how long he'll cry after Jones destroys him.


----------

